

How WikiJob increased sales by 34% by A/B testing customer testimonials - sparshgupta
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/customer-testimonials-increase-sales/

======
ig1
I just want to say the Chris the (co)founder of WikiJob is an awesome guy.

I met him at a mentoring event organized by Springboard, in 15 minutes he gave
me lot of invaluable advice that really helped my startup CoderStack (we're a
software developer job board).

------
tzs
Their test doesn't show that it was testimonials that led to the increase,
since they had to change the page layout to make room for the testimonials.
For completeness they should should test putting non-testimonial text there.

